# Qualify: Cabela's National Team Championship!



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Are you interested in qualifying for the 2014 Cabela&#8217;s National Team Championship (NTC)?
*
The national organization that administers the Cabela&#8217;s NTC is The Walleye Federation (TWF) www.walleyefederation.com

Walleye Madness Tournaments, www.walleyemadness.net, provides the opportunity to qualify for the Cabela&#8217;s NTC through our optional WT6/TWF qualifying bracket! 

*As an established & official NTC qualifying association, WT6 (Walleye Team Six) is accepting new members to join our officially registered TWF club*!

*If you are interested in the Cabela&#8217;s NTC and the WT6/NTC qualifying bracket feel free to e-mail [email protected] or call John Csizmadia: President-WT6 at 330-881-0994*

Quick Facts:

TWF membership is $40 per angler. Your membership dues will provide you with full TWF membership and membership in WT6. Membership in TWF has a boat load of additional benefits! Visit www.walleyefederation.com for details.

An official announcement from TWF regarding additional member benefits and 2014 NTC qualification guidelines is forthcoming. 

TWF members are eligible to qualify for the Cabela&#8217;s NTC via the Walleye Madness Tournaments WT6/TWF NTC Qualifying Bracket. 

All TWF members participating in a Walleye Madness Tournaments event will be eligible to qualify for the 2014 Cabela&#8217;s NTC. Details are published in the 2013 Walleye Madness Tournaments Rules at http://www.walleyemadness.net/Registration.html

*All Walleye Madness Tournaments are open events with no membership fee required. *Membership in TWF is optional for those interested in the WT6/TWF NTC Qualifying Bracket

WT6 (Walleye Team Six) has been an official NTC qualifying association since 2011 

WT6 (Walleye Team Six) has been an officially registered TWF club since 2011

Website: www.walleyeteamsix.com

WT6 sent 4 teams to the 2012 Cabela&#8217;s NTC

WT6 is sending 4 teams to the 2013 Cabela&#8217;s NTC

*If you are interested in the Cabela&#8217;s NTC and the WT6/NTC qualifying bracket feel free to e-mail [email protected] or call John Csizmadia: President-WT6 at 330-881-0994*


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

So far we've signed up eight new members! If you're interested in qualifying for the Cabela's NTC contact:

JC at [email protected] or call 330-881-0994


See the Walleye Madness Tournaments thread at http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=216131

www.walleyemadness.net

www.walleyeteamsix.com


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's the announcement from TWF regarding the new qualifying procedures for the 2014 NTC and beyond. Read it carefully a couple of times to avoid confusion. This is what we've always wanted the NTC to be about!

http://walleyefederation.com/nation...nce-long-term-partnership-agreement/#more-583

If you are interested in qualifying for the 2014 NTC and are looking for an established TWF club to join, look no further! WT6 has been an officially registered TWF club since 2011.

WT6 is 22 members strong and growing. WT6 is accepting new members now! To join, e-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994. Visit www.walleyeteamsix.com for more info.

Walleye Madness Tournaments provides NTC qualifying opportunities via our WT6/TWF NTC qualifying bracket. For details visit www.walleyemadness.net. 

Questions: E-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

It's easy to join Walleye Team Six & The Walleye Federation! See the attached membership form or CLICK HERE!

*Facts:*


Walleye Team Six (WT6) is Ohio's original officially registered club of The Walleye Federation and has been an official NTC qualifying association since 2011!

WT6 is established & growing! *We are accepting new members Right Now!*

Membership in WT6 also provides you with a national level membership in The Walleye Federation (TWF)!

To qualify for The Cabela's NTC you must be a member of The Walleye Federation!

Your annual TWF membership dues will allow you to be eligible participate in all TWF sanctioned events Nationwide! (Visit:www.walleyefederation.com)

You do not have to pay dues multiple times to fish multiple TWF sanctioned events !

WT6 provides NTC qualifying opportunities via Walleye Madness Tournaments.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Walleye Madness & WT6 Lead The Way:
*

Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) is NE Ohio's ORIGINAL open format and guaranteed payout walleye circuit!


Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) is NE Ohio's ORIGINAL TWF sanctioned NTC qualifying walleye circuit!


Walleye Team Six (WT6) was the FIRST TWF registered club in Ohio!


Walleye Team Six (WT6) was the FIRST TWF club to offer NTC qualifying opportunities in Ohio!


Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) & Walleye Team Six (WT6) lead the way in GROWING and SUPPORTING youth participation in fishing and the outdoors through our support of a locally based youth outdoors charity, On Target Outfitters! www.ontargetoutfitters.org

*Special Announcement:

Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) & Walleye Team Six (WT6) are once again LEADING THE WAY in providing exciting, action-packed open walleye tournaments with low entry fees and awesome payouts!

Visit www.walleyemadness.net to learn more about how WMT LEADS THE WAY!

Visit www.walleyeteamsix.com to learn more about how WT6 LEADS THE WAY!*

Questions? E-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994


----------

